# fairy shrimp and tadpole shrimp



## iturnrocks (Feb 13, 2006)

I have caught wild fairy shrimp and tadpole shrimp in Kansas.

Here are some pics

Tadpole Shrimp









Fairy Shrimp


















And heres one from Colorado









All of these were found in big mud puddles that dry up every year.


----------

